# First long trail ride



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

Horse Dreamer said:


> I am planning my first lengthy trail ride with my horse trainer. I'm really excited and nervous about this. We are taking my paint mare Molly, who's been in training for the last 2 months. And my sons morgan mare who just needs ridden. I have two questions. Firstly any suggetions to keep my nerves down? Second, what do I need to be sure and take with me? Thanks for y'alls help, I really appreciate it!


Always take a cell with you, in case of emergency also let someone know where the trails are that you will be going on. First aid kits are always handy (bug bites, ivy etc). Extra water, snackage and horsey treats  
I like taking chex mix  

Have fun! First long trail rides are always nerve racking but im sure you and your son will do great!
-chelsea


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh and maybe work with the horse before you leave, your sons horse if she hasnt been ridden for a while. Or both horses just as a refresher before you go


----------



## Horse Dreamer (Oct 24, 2009)

Travellersmom88 said:


> Oh and maybe work with the horse before you leave, your sons horse if she hasnt been ridden for a while. Or both horses just as a refresher before you go


 
Thank you for the tips!


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

Your welcome


----------



## 2bacowgirl (Jul 3, 2011)

In addition to what was already suggested we usually have our horses wear a small rope halter under their bridle with the rope lead attached in case we have to tie up. I personally do not like to tie up with my reins just in case a horse would panic and pull back. We also usually take some small rawhide string with us just in case you have to make some kind of repair to tack. Have fun.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The tips you have received are great...also take a hoof pick....they can come in handy if needed. Make sure you dress for the weather. Hat and long sleeves, if needed, depending on where you are and where you are riding. Water for the horses when you return from ride if it isn't readily available at the trail head. 

Most of all, relax and have a good time. Take a camera to record your first ride - you will want to remember the good time you are going to have and the nifty things you see and do!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Relax and have a beer......oh, are you even legal? :lol:


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I would hope she's legal if she has a son old enough to own his own horse!
I will second what goneriding said. One drink to take the edge off works wonders! 
Don't expect perfection from yourself or the horse, try to just relax and live in the moment.


----------



## Horse Dreamer (Oct 24, 2009)

goneriding said:


> Relax and have a beer......oh, are you even legal? :lol:


That's funny. Yes, I am plenty old enough but can't stand the smell of beer. However, my trainer ties cans of whatever gets drank to the horses tails for them to drag back to help despook them. I have seen my horse decorated with dangling gatorade bottles with little rocks in them. But when I get her back nothing bothers them.


----------

